# Solving the puzzle of an intractable illness



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Solving the puzzle of an intractable illness*UB researcher's innovative approach to Irritable Bowel Syndrome offers hope to millionsStory by Patrick Klinck, MA '02 & BA '88The pain is real. The frustration is real. The embarrassment, disruption to everyday life and social isolation are all real. The only thing that's unreal about irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is its near total absence from public awareness as a major health issue. Anywhere from 25 to 40 million Americans are affected, and perhaps as many as 10 to 15 percent of people worldwide. It is the second largest cause of employee absenteeism after the common cold. Estimates vary widely because the problem is under-reported but, by all measures, it's a huge problem. "The great majority of people who have IBS suffer with it and carry on silently,"" says Jeffrey Lackner, a behavioral scientist and associate professor of medicine in UB's School of Medicine and Biomedical Sciences. ""It's partly due to the unpleasantness of their symptoms and partly because they have so few treatment options available to them. People are reluctant to ask for help and that makes it even more difficult to get help to them.""The complete story is here.Copyright 2009, University at Buffalo, All rights reserved.


----------

